# Lift heavy during deficit- but how heavy?



## viktor89 (May 30, 2016)

Hey guys,

I'm almost at my weight loss goal now. So far since Jan 9- i'm down 30 lbs another 10 lbs to go. I've lifted heavy since day one and I was even able to get into 900lb total. My strength did not suffer. 


Now I'm on my last leg of weight loss and I tried 305 deadlift today and lol it came off the floor and knees caved in (happens in heavy squat too) and fail. 

I can usually do 325lb for 3 reps. SO is that reasonable? Lyle Mcdonald suggests that volume should be cut in more than half of workout during deiting because it could hurt. As for maintaining muscle -keep the intensity same and you would be able to maintain the LBM or at least minimize the loss to a very little amount. 

So is percent wise 70% of my TM (never tried PR) a reasonable amount to maintain strength and muscle  gains you think?

Volume is down and I've cut down work to 2 exercises per body part and boxing 5 days for cardio now.


----------



## DarksideSix (May 30, 2016)

it's hard to maintain strength while in a deficit.   just keep plugging away.


----------



## Megatron28 (May 30, 2016)

1-5 reps/set range is probably a good place to be.


----------



## saltylifter (May 30, 2016)

Going strong after a huge weight loss. Get to your goal and start adding solid muscle onto your frame. 
Keep up the hard work. Everyone has hit and miss days don't let it discourage u


----------



## bigdog (May 30, 2016)

man I lost a lot of strength during my weight loss but its coming back fast. I lost more weight than a lot of guys here actually weigh though!(260lbs lost) just keep working until you get to your goal weight and then eat clean and focus on adding muscle/strength. it will come back faster than you thing. its hard to maintain mass in a deficit.. work hard!


----------



## viktor89 (May 30, 2016)

So lifting with 70% of TM range is fine then?

One big thing I forgot to tell you guys is that because I've read this over and over again plus heard it all the time -that you lose strength in deficit. 

Every workout I went into -My thinking would be- ok today i'll end up missing something. LoL last night I got 4 hours of sleep and woke up thinking Ok today I'm definitely going to miss my 305 and boom lol.

Usually by the time I'm next to the weight I have a clear head and I'm usually able to lift today even during my warm up all this nonsense was in my head.


----------



## Turbolag (May 31, 2016)

Yea it's no fun losing strength while you diet. But your strength comes back after about a month from not being in a deficit. Just keep working and you'll get your strength up once your cut is over.

The strength comes back though.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 1, 2016)

If Mike O'tren can get stronger during his zero carb diet then so can you. #teamnatty


----------



## Bigmike (Jun 1, 2016)

bigdog said:


> man I lost a lot of strength during my weight loss but its coming back fast. I lost more weight than a lot of guys here actually weigh though!(260lbs lost) just keep working until you get to your goal weight and then eat clean and focus on adding muscle/strength. it will come back faster than you thing. its hard to maintain mass in a deficit.. work hard!



Yea, I lost 100 and felt about as strong as a twelve year old girl for a bit, but once you leave the deficit strength comes back quickly.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 1, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> If Mike O'tren can get stronger during his zero carb diet then so can you. #teamnatty


Constant caloric deficit for 5 years my ass


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 1, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Constant caloric deficit for 5 years my ass



Caloric deficit. Tren surplus.


----------



## viktor89 (Jun 2, 2016)

Ok thanks everyone. Last 16 days left of my cut. After that I'll be going on maintenance for a while. Been in deficit since Jan 9 and didn't even take one single cheat day. 

Learned so much. I'll post before/after.


----------



## PZT (Nov 21, 2020)

I always felt if I lost more than 10% I was losing weight too fast. And it would usually show muscle mass wise.


----------

